# Did Sarah Palin believe the Queen is in charge of the British Military?



## rdean

I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".

She didn't know what the "Fed" is.

She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.

Is this movie for real?


----------



## uscitizen

But she is so intelligent?

Didn't she write notes on her hand for that?


----------



## whitehall

Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?


----------



## uscitizen

whitehall said:


> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?



Umm Palin was running for VICE president.

The president IS however commander and Chief of our military.


----------



## rdean

I love the one comment:

It's not that she doesn't have the answer, it's that she doesn't understand the question.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh brother..

I suppose they will have the line, she could see Russia from her porch too..


----------



## whitehall

Do people who have been knighted in the UK have an input into government/military matters? Maybe Sir Elton John can straighten out the Brit military. At least he can redesign the stodgy old uniforms.


----------



## Stephanie

At least she can pronounce all the branches of OUR MILITARY correctly... unlike someone else we know..

bet they don't have that in the movie..


----------



## whitehall

WTF does the Queen do besides raise a gaggle of inbred nut cases who live off taxpayers? Is that what Barry's bed bugs have in store for us?


----------



## rdean

I think it's sad that half the nation would see nothing wrong with this ignorant person being president.  And watching those white, old, fat Republicans screaming out "Muslim" and "traitor" and "kill him".  They were ugly then and many still are.  This board proves it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.


----------



## Wiseacre

Sarah Palin is not an idiot.   Does not every politican have gaffes now and then?   I do not think her mistakes exceed the norm, especially since most of 'em were committed back in the day when she was new to the national media.   How unfortunate is it that the MSM continually mocks and marginalizes her personally rather than her message.   I sometimes wonder if they would treat Palin the same if she were male.   Doubt it.


----------



## Zoom

Baruch Menachem said:


> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.



So that former beauty queen, failed espn reporter, Sarah palin would have been a great VP or better yet, a great nominee in 2012 for the presidency of the United States? 

Seriously, can you say this with a straight face?


----------



## rdean

Zoom said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that former beauty queen, failed espn reporter, Sarah palin would have been a great VP or better yet, a great nominee in 2012 for the presidency of the United States?
> 
> Seriously, can you say this with a straight face?
Click to expand...


Apparently, it was only a couple of "gaffes".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Sarah Palin is not an idiot. Does not every politican have gaffes now and then? I do not think her mistakes exceed the norm



Palin didnt realize gaffes, those were vast wastelands of ignorance. 



> especially since most of 'em were committed back in the day when she was new to the national media. How unfortunate is it that the MSM continually mocks and marginalizes her personally rather than her message.



Not a mitigating circumstance, its ridiculous to blame the media for Palins ignorance and generally being unprepared. 



> I sometimes wonder if they would treat Palin the same if she were male. Doubt it.



If she were male and that ignorant and unprepared, yes they would  and justifiably so.


----------



## Zoom

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sarah Palin is not an idiot. Does not every politican have gaffes now and then? I do not think her mistakes exceed the norm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin didnt realize gaffes, those were vast wastelands of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially since most of 'em were committed back in the day when she was new to the national media. How unfortunate is it that the MSM continually mocks and marginalizes her personally rather than her message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a mitigating circumstance, its ridiculous to blame the media for Palins ignorance and generally being unprepared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder if they would treat Palin the same if she were male. Doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she were male and that ignorant and unprepared, yes they would  and justifiably so.
Click to expand...


----------



## rdean

She didn't know why North and South Korea are two countries.


----------



## Toome

Amusing, sad but amusing, that people will form beliefs from a movie as if it were gospel.  Explains why Obama is in office.  

We've become a nation of fools.


----------



## editec

rdean said:


> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?


 
Why do you harp on this woman?

She's obviously an idiot, that is true, but why keep returning to beat this dead horse?

Who the fuck CARES what this woman thinks?

She's not in the running for high office, so the only thing keeping her in the public view is the obsession of clueless righties (mostly men who think she's hot and on their team, too) or people LIKE YOU, who just canot stop hating the woman.

What's the_ freaking POINT?_


----------



## Katzndogz

Liberalsl will believe anything a fellow liberal says.   This entire manufactured script will become iron clad truth, the way a SNL skit became iron clad truth.


----------



## rdean

Katzndogz said:


> Liberalsl will believe anything a fellow liberal says.   This entire manufactured script will become iron clad truth, the way a SNL skit became iron clad truth.



There are all those interviews.  They used actual dialog directly from this woman's mouth.

What I don't understand is how the right wing can deny reality when it's so obvious.  Evolution I can almost understand because you actually need to go to school to learn about it.  But Sarah Palin (and other Republicans) you can simply watch on TV.  In "real time".  As it actually happens.  Yet, they can still deny.  I don't get it.


----------



## uscitizen

editec said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you harp on this woman?
> 
> She's obviously an idiot, that is true, but why keep returning to beat this dead horse?
> 
> Who the fuck CARES what this woman thinks?
> 
> She's not in the running for high office, so the only thing keeping her in the public view is the obsession of clueless righties (mostly men who think she's hot and on their team, too) or people LIKE YOU, who just canot stop hating the woman.
> 
> What's the_ freaking POINT?_
Click to expand...


Well she is still involved in the right wing political process which makes her a valid target.


----------



## California Girl

whitehall said:


> WTF does the Queen do besides raise a gaggle of inbred nut cases who live off taxpayers? Is that what Barry's bed bugs have in store for us?



She actually works incredibly hard.... I'd like to see you working that hard at her age. She is their Head of State... and an exceptional one at that. And, the Royal Family bring in a vast amount of money into Britian... far more than they cost the country... oh... and... apart from Charles, who is the future King... none of them 'live off the taxpayer'.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Hmmm..  They are all on the civil list....

As for her actual military rank, it is Col.   Which is kind of weird in and of itself.


----------



## Defiant1

rdean said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalsl will believe anything a fellow liberal says. This entire manufactured script will become iron clad truth, the way a SNL skit became iron clad truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are all those interviews. They used actual dialog directly from this woman's mouth.
> 
> What I don't understand is how the right wing can deny reality when it's so obvious. Evolution I can almost understand because you actually need to go to school to learn about it. But Sarah Palin (and other Republicans) you can simply watch on TV. In "real time". As it actually happens. Yet, they can still deny. I don't get it.
Click to expand...

 

What I don't understand is how anyone can respect a jug-eared, muslim, terrorist sympathizer, who believes it's ok to put a newborn baby on a metal tray and throw it in a closet until it dies.


----------



## rdean

I can't really blame Sarah Palin for believing Saddam was behind the 9/11 attack.

George Bush was very, very effective getting out that message.  The majority of Americans believed it.  Sarah's son was in Iraq.

Conflict with Iraq - Links to Terrorists

Gallup poll found 53% saying they believed "Saddam Hussein was personally involved in the September 11 attacks"; 34% did not think so and 13% had no opinion.

There was a Zogby Poll where a much higher number of soldiers believed Saddam was behind 9/11.

Bush showed how effective a president can be in delivering a message.


----------



## Liability

Back Stab | The Weekly Standard

Assholes like rderp still buy it lock, stock 

and bile.


----------



## geauxtohell

whitehall said:


> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?



Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............

This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.

She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

I would not have voted for McCain without her.  She was the only reason to vote for him.


----------



## rdean

Liability said:


> Back Stab | The Weekly Standard
> 
> Assholes like rderp still buy it lock, stock
> 
> and bile.



Yea, because asking a Republican a question like, "What do you read" is such a "trick".  We already know "education is for snobs", right?


----------



## California Girl

Baruch Menachem said:


> Hmmm..  They are all on the civil list....
> 
> As for her actual military rank, it is Col.   Which is kind of weird in and of itself.



Yes, some of them are on the civil list.... they work for the country.... and that's why their country pays them. But that list is substantially shorter than it was.... it's their country, so it's their business.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
Click to expand...

Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:


----------



## Liability

geauxtohell said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
Click to expand...


Damn it.

I WISH I could honestly disagree with Gotoheck.  But I really can't.  Gov. Palin has some solid political instincts, but she LACKS the degree of education -- a command of the facts -- to put her instincts properly into effect.

Making her his VP choice DID cause buzz and did help shore up some of the conservative base, which Sen. McCain alone did not command.  But his decision also constituted a kind of an executive decision by which Sen. McCain was saying to the electorate, "in my estimation, this woman is sufficiently equipped to jump into the role of President should I suffer a disabling injury or death."  That reflected poorly on his executive decision making skills (just as having VP Biden as his running mate reflects badly on President Obama).


----------



## rdean

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
Click to expand...


Why?  What's wrong with him?


----------



## Katzndogz

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
Click to expand...


I have reached that stage of the obama presidebtcy that the words "president Biden, no longer frighten me.


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with him?
Click to expand...




rderp likes to underline the fact that he's a totally blind partisan hack buffoon.

He just succeeded yet again.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> She didn't know why North and South Korea are two countries.



Or that NK wasn't our ally. 



> Amusing, sad but amusing, that people will form beliefs from a movie as if it were gospel. Explains why Obama is in office.
> 
> We've become a nation of fools.



Her ignorance of Korea wasn&#8217;t from the movie, the same is true with regard to knowing no Supreme Court cases. In fact, the film didn&#8217;t present any information about Palin&#8217;s ignorance that wasn&#8217;t already known.


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with him?
Click to expand...

He's really as dumb as you've been programmed to believe Palin is.


----------



## daveman

Katzndogz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have reached that stage of the obama presidebtcy that the words "president Biden, no longer frighten me.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean.  Really, how could he make things any worse?


----------



## Mr Natural

I watched the movie and actually found myself feeling bad for her.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?



Piece of advice, never get you facts from movies.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> She didn't know why North and South Korea are two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or that NK wasn't our ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amusing, sad but amusing, that people will form beliefs from a movie as if it were gospel. Explains why Obama is in office.
> 
> We've become a nation of fools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her ignorance of Korea wasnt from the movie, the same is true with regard to knowing no Supreme Court cases. In fact, the film didnt present any information about Palins ignorance that wasnt already known.
Click to expand...

"It's not that our liberal friends are ignorant, it's that they know so much that isn't so."

-- Ronald Reagan, speaking about Jones _et al_.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Stephanie said:


> Oh brother..
> 
> I suppose they will have the line, she could see Russia from her porch too..



They did. I stopped watching the move about halfway through, it would have been a lot less offensive  if they had simply said **** for the entire movie.


----------



## Synthaholic

rdean said:


> I love the one comment:
> 
> It's not that she doesn't have the answer, it's that she doesn't understand the question.


Fareed Zakaria.


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> I love the one comment:
> 
> It's not that she doesn't have the answer, it's that she doesn't understand the question.



rderp loves it when folks say things that he is predisposed to want to agree with!



And ass bonnets like rderp imagine that they have "open" minds.


----------



## California Girl

Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
Click to expand...


As opposed to Palin?  Absolutely.  You act like this wasn't a "one or the other deal".


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> I WISH I could honestly disagree with Gotoheck.  But I really can't.  Gov. Palin has some solid political instincts, but she LACKS the degree of education -- a command of the facts -- to put her instincts properly into effect.
> 
> Making her his VP choice DID cause buzz and did help shore up some of the conservative base, which Sen. McCain alone did not command.  But his decision also constituted a kind of an executive decision by which Sen. McCain was saying to the electorate, "in my estimation, this woman is sufficiently equipped to jump into the role of President should I suffer a disabling injury or death."  That reflected poorly on his executive decision making skills (just as having VP Biden as his running mate reflects badly on President Obama).
Click to expand...


She is a great public speaker, which is hugely important.  

But she just didn't have the knowledge base to run the country.


----------



## geauxtohell

Mr Clean said:


> I watched the movie and actually found myself feeling bad for her.



Me too, until she started lashing out.

But those attacks against Trig were just evil.

I didn't appreciate that at the time.

I didn't play along with it, but I would have been more outraged.


----------



## Liability

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> I WISH I could honestly disagree with Gotoheck.  But I really can't.  Gov. Palin has some solid political instincts, but she LACKS the degree of education -- a command of the facts -- to put her instincts properly into effect.
> 
> Making her his VP choice DID cause buzz and did help shore up some of the conservative base, which Sen. McCain alone did not command.  But his decision also constituted a kind of an executive decision by which Sen. McCain was saying to the electorate, "in my estimation, this woman is sufficiently equipped to jump into the role of President should I suffer a disabling injury or death."  That reflected poorly on his executive decision making skills (just as having VP Biden as his running mate reflects badly on President Obama).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is a great public speaker, which is hugely important.
> 
> But she just didn't have the knowledge base to run the country.
Click to expand...


I have said it before, but it's on point, so I'll risk being repetitive.

She should not have been asked to take the Veep slot.  She most certainly was right in choosing NOT to seek the Presidency this time around.  What she SHOULD have done was take a year off to just read, read, read, read and then read some more.  For example, ALL back issues (going back to the end of the Cold War, at least) of *U.S. News and World Report* up to the present day.   Really digest it all.  Then, go ahead and look at the NY Times.  Yeah.  It is biased, but there's still a decent amount of information you can glean from it.  

I bet the members of this Board could compose a list of reading material (The Economist, The NY Times, US News and World Report, a few rocking science journals, a couple of good solid world history books, etc) and getting herself immersed in that could be a good full time job for her for a while.  My hunch is that she actually is smart enough to put it all to good use.  

Then, but only then, would it make sense for her to combine her political instincts, her speech-making ability and her newly acquired base of knowledge to take a real run at the Presidency.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.
Click to expand...


The laughter is a little out of place.  For it is technically correct to state that the monarch *is* the commander in chief.  

Granted, like the royal position itself, that is mostly "figure-head" stuff.  As a practical matter, *the prime minister* is the real head of the armed forces.  But unless the Brits abolish the monarchy all together, it will remain a technical truth that the monarch is the commander in chief of the British Army, the British Navy and the Royal Air Force.


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The laughter is a little out of place.  For it is technically correct to state that the monarch *is* the commander in chief.
> 
> Granted, like the royal position itself, that is mostly "figure-head" stuff.  As a practical matter, *the prime minister* is the real head of the armed forces.  But unless the Brits abolish the monarchy all together, it will remain a technical truth that the monarch is the commander in chief of the British Army, the British Navy and the Royal Air Force.
Click to expand...

But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> I WISH I could honestly disagree with Gotoheck.  But I really can't.  Gov. Palin has some solid political instincts, but she LACKS the degree of education -- a command of the facts -- to put her instincts properly into effect.
> 
> Making her his VP choice DID cause buzz and did help shore up some of the conservative base, which Sen. McCain alone did not command.  But his decision also constituted a kind of an executive decision by which Sen. McCain was saying to the electorate, "in my estimation, this woman is sufficiently equipped to jump into the role of President should I suffer a disabling injury or death."  That reflected poorly on his executive decision making skills (just as having VP Biden as his running mate reflects badly on President Obama).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a great public speaker, which is hugely important.
> 
> But she just didn't have the knowledge base to run the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have said it before, but it's on point, so I'll risk being repetitive.
> 
> She should not have been asked to take the Veep slot.  She most certainly was right in choosing NOT to seek the Presidency this time around.  What she SHOULD have done was take a year off to just read, read, read, read and then read some more.  For example, ALL back issues (going back to the end of the Cold War, at least) of *U.S. News and World Report* up to the present day.   Really digest it all.  Then, go ahead and look at the NY Times.  Yeah.  It is biased, but there's still a decent amount of information you can glean from it.
> 
> I bet the members of this Board could compose a list of reading material (The Economist, The NY Times, US News and World Report, a few rocking science journals, a couple of good solid world history books, etc) and getting herself immersed in that could be a good full time job for her for a while.  My hunch is that she actually is smart enough to put it all to good use.
> 
> Then, but only then, would it make sense for her to combine her political instincts, her speech-making ability and her newly acquired base of knowledge to take a real run at the Presidency.
Click to expand...


I agree with that, though, I think Palin shares a degree of burden for not having insight into her own position.

That would include her family situation.  My wife and I were sitting there thinking about it.  Having a special needs child, a pregnant daughter, and a deployed son alone would be enough additional pressure to drive anyone to an extreme state of fatigue.  Add in being under scrutiny from the whole country and I am much more sympathetic to the duress she was under.

It would be hard to turn that down as an ambitious person, but it would have been the smarter move.  The time just wasn't right for her personally and professionally.  

As a result, she ended up scuttling a promising political career.  I am also a little more understanding of why she bailed out as the AK governor so quickly.  I think she was just spent.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

You assume that you have some sort of mental superiority over her, so you choose to believe she must believe things because you wish it so.    As to the legal nicities, she is the commander in chief.   When they do reviews, she wears a uniform of a colonel in one of her scottish regiments.  She does regular military inspections of the elite part of the military.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLuJRTJ6s7o"]trooping the color[/ame]

However, the usual way things work is that various officials serving under her give the real orders.    It was Margaret Thatcher who ran the Falklands campaign and gave the order to sink the Belgrano.  

 She was governor of Alaska.   She knows about boards and commissions that 'report' to the governor but are pretty much independent.

Your desperate need to prove yourself superior does not make her half the jackass you are.


----------



## rdean

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with him?
Click to expand...


Wow, all those posts for calling me stupid for asking one simple question none of them could answer.  I love it.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because there is no way the VP could ever be the CINC.............
> 
> This is the problem with defending the Palin pick.  She wasn't picked with the best interest of the country.  She was picked to generate buzz.
> 
> She clearly wasn't ready for the job, and that (rightfully) scared the hell out of the American people who got that she was second in line behind an elderly candidate who wasn't in great health.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to Palin?  Absolutely.  You act like this wasn't a "one or the other deal".
Click to expand...

No, I'm not.  And Biden is a moron.  This is undeniable.

But you'll try anyway.


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Palin?  Absolutely.  You act like this wasn't a "one or the other deal".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not.  And Biden is a moron.  This is undeniable.
> 
> But you'll try anyway.
Click to expand...


Not really.  I am not going to try to talk you out of your opinion.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laughter is a little out of place.  For it is technically correct to state that the monarch *is* the commander in chief.
> 
> Granted, like the royal position itself, that is mostly "figure-head" stuff.  As a practical matter, *the prime minister* is the real head of the armed forces.  But unless the Brits abolish the monarchy all together, it will remain a technical truth that the monarch is the commander in chief of the British Army, the British Navy and the Royal Air Force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
Click to expand...



British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, all those posts for calling me stupid for asking one simple question none of them could answer.  I love it.
Click to expand...


rderp, you dishonest hack.  I *did* note that you are blind.

But, actually, you are just dishonest.  

First off, of course, he was a cheater.  Biden Admits Plagiarism in School But Says It Was Not 'Malevolent' - New York Times

Then, VP Biden says absolutely imbecilic things on a regular basis.  He is a walking gaffe:  Bidenisms - Joe Biden Gaffes and Biden Quotes - Updated Frequently


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Palin?  Absolutely.  You act like this wasn't a "one or the other deal".
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.  And Biden is a moron.  This is undeniable.
> 
> But you'll try anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  I am not going to try to talk you out of your opinion.
Click to expand...

If you'd like to make the case that Biden is an intelligent man, I'm willing to listen.


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The laughter is a little out of place.  For it is technically correct to state that the monarch *is* the commander in chief.
> 
> Granted, like the royal position itself, that is mostly "figure-head" stuff.  As a practical matter, *the prime minister* is the real head of the armed forces.  But unless the Brits abolish the monarchy all together, it will remain a technical truth that the monarch is the commander in chief of the British Army, the British Navy and the Royal Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Synthia PWNed himself again?  That's twice in one day!

What a retard.


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  It's so comforting that instead this man is a heartbeat away from the Presidency:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, all those posts for calling me stupid for asking one simple question none of them could answer.  I love it.
Click to expand...


Can't you ever stop lying?


----------



## Stephanie

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Synthia PWNed himself again?  That's twice in one day!
> 
> What a retard.
Click to expand...


but we were told HBO researched their facts and the movie was FACTUAL..
no wonder the left loved it so...it was made up..


----------



## geauxtohell

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.  And Biden is a moron.  This is undeniable.
> 
> But you'll try anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I am not going to try to talk you out of your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd like to make the case that Biden is an intelligent man, I'm willing to listen.
Click to expand...


What is the point in that?  It would be more fruitful to try and convince you to like my music.


----------



## uscitizen

Liability said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  What's wrong with him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, all those posts for calling me stupid for asking one simple question none of them could answer.  I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rderp, you dishonest hack.  I *did* note that you are blind.
> 
> But, actually, you are just dishonest.
> 
> First off, of course, he was a cheater.  Biden Admits Plagiarism in School But Says It Was Not 'Malevolent' - New York Times
> 
> Then, VP Biden says absolutely imbecilic things on a regular basis.  He is a walking gaffe:  Bidenisms - Joe Biden Gaffes and Biden Quotes - Updated Frequently
Click to expand...


yeah he and Bush have several things in common.


----------



## Synthaholic

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a great public speaker, which is hugely important.
> 
> But she just didn't have the knowledge base to run the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it before, but it's on point, so I'll risk being repetitive.
> 
> She should not have been asked to take the Veep slot.  She most certainly was right in choosing NOT to seek the Presidency this time around.  What she SHOULD have done was take a year off to just read, read, read, read and then read some more.  For example, ALL back issues (going back to the end of the Cold War, at least) of *U.S. News and World Report* up to the present day.   Really digest it all.  Then, go ahead and look at the NY Times.  Yeah.  It is biased, but there's still a decent amount of information you can glean from it.
> 
> I bet the members of this Board could compose a list of reading material (The Economist, The NY Times, US News and World Report, a few rocking science journals, a couple of good solid world history books, etc) and getting herself immersed in that could be a good full time job for her for a while.  My hunch is that she actually is smart enough to put it all to good use.
> 
> Then, but only then, would it make sense for her to combine her political instincts, her speech-making ability and her newly acquired base of knowledge to take a real run at the Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that, though, I think Palin shares a degree of burden for not having insight into her own position.
> 
> That would include her family situation.  My wife and I were sitting there thinking about it.  Having a special needs child, a pregnant daughter, and a deployed son alone would be enough additional pressure to drive anyone to an extreme state of fatigue.  Add in being under scrutiny from the whole country and I am much more sympathetic to the duress she was under.
> 
> It would be hard to turn that down as an ambitious person, but it would have been the smarter move.  The time just wasn't right for her personally and professionally.
> 
> As a result, she ended up scuttling a promising political career.  I am also a little more understanding of why she bailed out as the AK governor so quickly.  I think she was just spent.
Click to expand...

I agree with both of you, but if it's true that they actually had to explain Germany's role in WWI and WWII, and explain to her what the Axis was, then no amount of U.S. News & World Report would have helped.

She seemed to lack basic American history/social studies/political understanding.  Which was fine in Alaska, which gets the least scrutiny of any state.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The laughter is a little out of place.  For it is technically correct to state that the monarch *is* the commander in chief.
> 
> Granted, like the royal position itself, that is mostly "figure-head" stuff.  As a practical matter, *the prime minister* is the real head of the armed forces.  But unless the Brits abolish the monarchy all together, it will remain a technical truth that the monarch is the commander in chief of the British Army, the British Navy and the Royal Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
Click to expand...


hummm hummm. keep digging


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Then, VP Biden says absolutely imbecilic things on a regular basis.  He is a walking gaffe:  Bidenisms - Joe Biden Gaffes and Biden Quotes - Updated Frequently



Are you saying that Biden is an imbecile, or has just made some imbecilic remarks in the past?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.  And Biden is a moron.  This is undeniable.
> 
> But you'll try anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I am not going to try to talk you out of your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd like to make the case that Biden is an intelligent man, I'm willing to listen.
Click to expand...

Another lie.


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hummm hummm. keep digging
Click to expand...

Keep digging what, dope?  You don't even know what we are talking about.  For that matter, neither does CG - she hasn't seen the movie.


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hummm hummm. keep digging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep digging what, dope?  You don't even know what we are talking about.  For that matter, neither does CG - she hasn't seen the movie.
Click to expand...


Neither has MILLIONS of millions other people..
but you all keep creaming your jeans over some movie..it's fun to watch


----------



## rdean

Oh MY GAWD!  These right wingers believe that the Queen of England really does run the British government.  I'm shocked.


----------



## Dr Grump

Wiseacre said:


> Sarah Palin is not an idiot.   Does not every politican have gaffes now and then?   I do not think her mistakes exceed the norm, especially since most of 'em were committed back in the day when she was new to the national media.   How unfortunate is it that the MSM continually mocks and marginalizes her personally rather than her message.   I sometimes wonder if they would treat Palin the same if she were male.   Doubt it.



She is absolutely a bona fide fucking idiot of the first degree....


----------



## Oldstyle

rdean said:


> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?



No, it's from the same film makers did the liberal propaganda piece about the Bush/Gore race in Florida.  

You know what's really amusing to me?  How obsessed so many of you progressives are in proving that a failed Vice Presidential candidate isn't intellegent.  In all my years I've never seen anything quite like it.  Does anyone out there even remember the names of other failed Vice Presidential candidates after a few years let alone obsess about them?  But here is Deanie doing the HuffPo thing three YEARS after the election.  

 Meanwhile Sarah keeps on making millions because you folks decided that beating her in an election wasn't enough...you had to drive her out of office in Alaska with a barrage of nuisance ethics lawsuits.  So now she's a major voice in conservative politics and makes a ton of money from speaking engagements and books.

What's ironic is that the person who DID become Vice President turned out to be one of the bigger idiots we've ever had as a VP.  

So tell me who's the idiot...Sarah...or Joe?  What's scary is that Joe Biden has been an idiot that has been in Washington since before Watergate.


----------



## Sarah G

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a great public speaker, which is hugely important.
> 
> But she just didn't have the knowledge base to run the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it before, but it's on point, so I'll risk being repetitive.
> 
> She should not have been asked to take the Veep slot.  She most certainly was right in choosing NOT to seek the Presidency this time around.  What she SHOULD have done was take a year off to just read, read, read, read and then read some more.  For example, ALL back issues (going back to the end of the Cold War, at least) of *U.S. News and World Report* up to the present day.   Really digest it all.  Then, go ahead and look at the NY Times.  Yeah.  It is biased, but there's still a decent amount of information you can glean from it.
> 
> I bet the members of this Board could compose a list of reading material (The Economist, The NY Times, US News and World Report, a few rocking science journals, a couple of good solid world history books, etc) and getting herself immersed in that could be a good full time job for her for a while.  My hunch is that she actually is smart enough to put it all to good use.
> 
> Then, but only then, would it make sense for her to combine her political instincts, her speech-making ability and her newly acquired base of knowledge to take a real run at the Presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that, though, I think Palin shares a degree of burden for not having insight into her own position.
> 
> That would include her family situation.  My wife and I were sitting there thinking about it.  Having a special needs child, a pregnant daughter, and a deployed son alone would be enough additional pressure to drive anyone to an extreme state of fatigue.  Add in being under scrutiny from the whole country and I am much more sympathetic to the duress she was under.
> 
> It would be hard to turn that down as an ambitious person, but it would have been the smarter move.  The time just wasn't right for her personally and professionally.
> 
> As a result, she ended up scuttling a promising political career.  I am also a little more understanding of why she bailed out as the AK governor so quickly.  I think she was just spent.
Click to expand...


I don't think she had any idea how hard a run for the position was going to be.  She had an 80% approval rating in Alaska and when she spoke, Rs really liked her.  It probably really surprised her when nobody was giving her a pass on her lack of understanding world issues. 

McCain's age became an issue because she couldn't grasp the most simple questions.  

Of course she was scared but her rhetoric also became problematic for McCain, he had to correct her on the campaign trail.  She was stirring up the extreme element and that was getting scary for the campaign.  She has a mean streak, it was funny at first but then became disturbing.


----------



## Oldstyle

Sarah G said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it before, but it's on point, so I'll risk being repetitive.
> 
> She should not have been asked to take the Veep slot.  She most certainly was right in choosing NOT to seek the Presidency this time around.  What she SHOULD have done was take a year off to just read, read, read, read and then read some more.  For example, ALL back issues (going back to the end of the Cold War, at least) of *U.S. News and World Report* up to the present day.   Really digest it all.  Then, go ahead and look at the NY Times.  Yeah.  It is biased, but there's still a decent amount of information you can glean from it.
> 
> I bet the members of this Board could compose a list of reading material (The Economist, The NY Times, US News and World Report, a few rocking science journals, a couple of good solid world history books, etc) and getting herself immersed in that could be a good full time job for her for a while.  My hunch is that she actually is smart enough to put it all to good use.
> 
> Then, but only then, would it make sense for her to combine her political instincts, her speech-making ability and her newly acquired base of knowledge to take a real run at the Presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, though, I think Palin shares a degree of burden for not having insight into her own position.
> 
> That would include her family situation.  My wife and I were sitting there thinking about it.  Having a special needs child, a pregnant daughter, and a deployed son alone would be enough additional pressure to drive anyone to an extreme state of fatigue.  Add in being under scrutiny from the whole country and I am much more sympathetic to the duress she was under.
> 
> It would be hard to turn that down as an ambitious person, but it would have been the smarter move.  The time just wasn't right for her personally and professionally.
> 
> As a result, she ended up scuttling a promising political career.  I am also a little more understanding of why she bailed out as the AK governor so quickly.  I think she was just spent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she had any idea how hard a run for the position was going to be.  She had an 80% approval rating in Alaska and when she spoke, Rs really liked her.  It probably really surprised her when nobody was giving her a pass on her lack of understanding world issues.
> 
> McCain's age became an issue because she couldn't grasp the most simple questions.
> 
> Of course she was scared but her rhetoric also became problematic for McCain, he had to correct her on the campaign trail.  She was stirring up the extreme element and that was getting scary for the campaign.  She has a mean streak, it was funny at first but then became disturbing.
Click to expand...


Palin has a "mean streak"?  Really?  She's tough.  She doesn't back down or run away from tough issues.  Somehow that was morphed by the liberal attack machine into her being a "bitch".  Of course that shouldn't come as a suprise to anyone since that very same machine turned McCain in "McBush" even though only a scant few years earlier he'd been talked about as a running mate for Al Gore. 

Palin wasn't just popular with Republicans in Alaska...she was popular with Democrats as well until she got picked to run against Barack Obama.  The reason she had one of the highest favorability ratings of the nation's Governors is that she wasn't partisan and WAS competent.

Gee, wouldn't it be nice to have some of THAT in the White House these days?


----------



## Sarah G

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, though, I think Palin shares a degree of burden for not having insight into her own position.
> 
> That would include her family situation.  My wife and I were sitting there thinking about it.  Having a special needs child, a pregnant daughter, and a deployed son alone would be enough additional pressure to drive anyone to an extreme state of fatigue.  Add in being under scrutiny from the whole country and I am much more sympathetic to the duress she was under.
> 
> It would be hard to turn that down as an ambitious person, but it would have been the smarter move.  The time just wasn't right for her personally and professionally.
> 
> As a result, she ended up scuttling a promising political career.  I am also a little more understanding of why she bailed out as the AK governor so quickly.  I think she was just spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she had any idea how hard a run for the position was going to be.  She had an 80% approval rating in Alaska and when she spoke, Rs really liked her.  It probably really surprised her when nobody was giving her a pass on her lack of understanding world issues.
> 
> McCain's age became an issue because she couldn't grasp the most simple questions.
> 
> Of course she was scared but her rhetoric also became problematic for McCain, he had to correct her on the campaign trail.  She was stirring up the extreme element and that was getting scary for the campaign.  She has a mean streak, it was funny at first but then became disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin has a "mean streak"?  Really?  She's tough.  She doesn't back down or run away from tough issues.  Somehow that was morphed by the liberal attack machine into her being a "bitch".  Of course that shouldn't come as a suprise to anyone since that very same machine turned McCain in "McBush" even though only a scant few years earlier he'd been talked about as a running mate for Al Gore.
> 
> Palin wasn't just popular with Republicans in Alaska...she was popular with Democrats as well until she got picked to run against Barack Obama.  The reason she had one of the highest favorability ratings of the nation's Governors is that she wasn't partisan and WAS competent.
> 
> Gee, wouldn't it be nice to have some of THAT in the White House these days?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, Saint Palin of the Teaparty.  The entire teaparty is hateful, all they do is spew Obama hate.

She is an extremist christian wingnut.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she had any idea how hard a run for the position was going to be.  She had an 80% approval rating in Alaska and when she spoke, Rs really liked her.  It probably really surprised her when nobody was giving her a pass on her lack of understanding world issues.
> 
> McCain's age became an issue because she couldn't grasp the most simple questions.
> 
> Of course she was scared but her rhetoric also became problematic for McCain, he had to correct her on the campaign trail.  She was stirring up the extreme element and that was getting scary for the campaign.  She has a mean streak, it was funny at first but then became disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin has a "mean streak"?  Really?  She's tough.  She doesn't back down or run away from tough issues.  Somehow that was morphed by the liberal attack machine into her being a "bitch".  Of course that shouldn't come as a suprise to anyone since that very same machine turned McCain in "McBush" even though only a scant few years earlier he'd been talked about as a running mate for Al Gore.
> 
> Palin wasn't just popular with Republicans in Alaska...she was popular with Democrats as well until she got picked to run against Barack Obama.  The reason she had one of the highest favorability ratings of the nation's Governors is that she wasn't partisan and WAS competent.
> 
> Gee, wouldn't it be nice to have some of THAT in the White House these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Saint Palin of the Teaparty.  The entire teaparty is hateful, all they do is spew Obama hate.
> 
> She is an extremist christian wingnut.
Click to expand...


awww, all they do is spew (Obama Hate)...and we see here on this board still today all you lefties spew about Bush is LOVE
good grief..

remember folks, telling the truth or ANY criticism about Obama is HATE hate hate hate hate


----------



## Sarah G

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin has a "mean streak"?  Really?  She's tough.  She doesn't back down or run away from tough issues.  Somehow that was morphed by the liberal attack machine into her being a "bitch".  Of course that shouldn't come as a suprise to anyone since that very same machine turned McCain in "McBush" even though only a scant few years earlier he'd been talked about as a running mate for Al Gore.
> 
> Palin wasn't just popular with Republicans in Alaska...she was popular with Democrats as well until she got picked to run against Barack Obama.  The reason she had one of the highest favorability ratings of the nation's Governors is that she wasn't partisan and WAS competent.
> 
> Gee, wouldn't it be nice to have some of THAT in the White House these days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Saint Palin of the Teaparty.  The entire teaparty is hateful, all they do is spew Obama hate.
> 
> She is an extremist christian wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww, all they do is spew (Obama Hate)...and we see here on this board still today all you lefties spew about Bush is LOVE
> good grief..
> 
> remember folks, telling the truth or ANY criticism about Obama is HATE hate hate hate hate
Click to expand...


And in spite of all that hate, he's still here and is on the road to reelection.

Palin crumbles and only does FOX interviews because she was criticized a little.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Saint Palin of the Teaparty.  The entire teaparty is hateful, all they do is spew Obama hate.
> 
> She is an extremist christian wingnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww, all they do is spew (Obama Hate)...and we see here on this board still today all you lefties spew about Bush is LOVE
> good grief..
> 
> remember folks, telling the truth or ANY criticism about Obama is HATE hate hate hate hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in spite of all that hate, he's still here and is on the road to reelection.
> 
> Palin crumbles and only does FOX interviews because she was criticized a little.
Click to expand...


and your side just goes around attacking PRIVITE CITIZENS to raise money
 we'll see about the boykings cruising to a re-election. the heat is a coming


----------



## Sarah G

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww, all they do is spew (Obama Hate)...and we see here on this board still today all you lefties spew about Bush is LOVE
> good grief..
> 
> remember folks, telling the truth or ANY criticism about Obama is HATE hate hate hate hate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in spite of all that hate, he's still here and is on the road to reelection.
> 
> Palin crumbles and only does FOX interviews because she was criticized a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your side just goes around attacking PRIVITE CITIZENS to raise money
> we'll see about the boykings cruising to a re-election. the heat is a coming
Click to expand...


Heat?  Don't think there is anything like heat acoming from Mitt, Newt, Rick..  They are all considered as goofy as Palin is.

Let her go bop some more fish.


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in spite of all that hate, he's still here and is on the road to reelection.
> 
> Palin crumbles and only does FOX interviews because she was criticized a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and your side just goes around attacking PRIVITE CITIZENS to raise money
> we'll see about the boykings cruising to a re-election. the heat is a coming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heat?  Don't think there is anything like heat acoming from Mitt, Newt, Rick..  They are all considered as goofy as Palin is.
> 
> *Let her go bop some more fish*.
Click to expand...


Normal life really bothers some of you doesn't it? You know that fish doesn't just jump itself on those store shelves.

And Palin isn't going anywhere. She is going to be a pain in the Obama's ass..


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
Click to expand...


I neither know nor care what Palin said. Fact is, rdean's thread is " Did Sarah Palin believe the Queen is in charge of the British Military?"

Fact is, the Queen is in charge of the British Military. You keep saying she is not.... she is. If someone is being 'dishonest', little man, it is you. Idiot.


----------



## Katzndogz

obama was elected because he's black.  The entire campaign was the racists v the sexists.  If obama wasn't black, we'd have a good chance of having President Hillary Clinton OR Vice President Sarah Palin.


----------



## Synthaholic

Oldstyle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that, though, I think Palin shares a degree of burden for not having insight into her own position.
> 
> That would include her family situation.  My wife and I were sitting there thinking about it.  Having a special needs child, a pregnant daughter, and a deployed son alone would be enough additional pressure to drive anyone to an extreme state of fatigue.  Add in being under scrutiny from the whole country and I am much more sympathetic to the duress she was under.
> 
> It would be hard to turn that down as an ambitious person, but it would have been the smarter move.  The time just wasn't right for her personally and professionally.
> 
> As a result, she ended up scuttling a promising political career.  I am also a little more understanding of why she bailed out as the AK governor so quickly.  I think she was just spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she had any idea how hard a run for the position was going to be.  She had an 80% approval rating in Alaska and when she spoke, Rs really liked her.  It probably really surprised her when nobody was giving her a pass on her lack of understanding world issues.
> 
> McCain's age became an issue because she couldn't grasp the most simple questions.
> 
> Of course she was scared but her rhetoric also became problematic for McCain, he had to correct her on the campaign trail.  She was stirring up the extreme element and that was getting scary for the campaign.  She has a mean streak, it was funny at first but then became disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Palin has a "mean streak"?  Really?  She's tough.  She doesn't back down or run away from tough issues.  Somehow that was morphed by the liberal attack machine into her being a "bitch".  Of course that shouldn't come as a suprise to anyone since that very same machine turned McCain in "McBush" even though only a scant few years earlier he'd been talked about as a running mate for Al Gore.
> 
> Palin wasn't just popular with Republicans in Alaska...she was popular with Democrats as well until she got picked to run against Barack Obama.  The reason she had one of the highest favorability ratings of the nation's Governors is that she wasn't partisan and WAS competent.
> 
> Gee, wouldn't it be nice to have some of THAT in the White House these days?
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true low information wingnut.


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *and your side just goes around attacking PRIVITE CITIZENS *to raise money
> we'll see about the boykings cruising to a re-election. the heat is a coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat?  Don't think there is anything like heat acoming from Mitt, Newt, Rick..  They are all considered as goofy as Palin is.
> 
> *Let her go bop some more fish*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normal life really bothers some of you doesn't it? You know that fish doesn't just jump itself on those store shelves.
> 
> *And Palin isn't going anywhere. She is going to be a pain in the Obama's ass..*
Click to expand...



Is she a private citizen who shouldn't be attacked?

Or is she a Rightwing personality, out there engaging with the public and being a pain in Obama's ass?

Which is it?

Is this another example of wingnuts wanting it both ways while avoiding personal responsibility?


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I neither know nor care what Palin said. Fact is, rdean's thread is " Did Sarah Palin believe the Queen is in charge of the British Military?"
> 
> Fact is, the Queen is* in charge* of the British Military. *You keep saying she is not.... she is.* If someone is being 'dishonest', little man, it is you. Idiot.
Click to expand...


Define "in charge".  That should settle it.

We pledge allegiance to our flag - that doesn't make our flag in charge of our military, dope.


----------



## Synthaholic

Katzndogz said:


> obama was elected because he's black.  The entire campaign was the racists v the sexists.  If obama wasn't black, we'd have a good chance of having President Hillary Clinton OR Vice President Sarah Palin.


He's Black?  I thought he was half-White?


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I neither know nor care what Palin said. Fact is, rdean's thread is " Did Sarah Palin believe the Queen is in charge of the British Military?"
> 
> Fact is, the Queen is* in charge* of the British Military. *You keep saying she is not.... she is.* If someone is being 'dishonest', little man, it is you. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "in charge".  That should settle it.
> 
> We pledge allegiance to our flag - that doesn't make our flag in charge of our military, dope.
Click to expand...


She is their Commander in Chief, dope.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I neither know nor care what Palin said. Fact is, rdean's thread is " Did Sarah Palin believe the Queen is in charge of the British Military?"
> 
> Fact is, the Queen is* in charge* of the British Military. *You keep saying she is not.... she is.* If someone is being 'dishonest', little man, it is you. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "in charge".  That should settle it.
> 
> We pledge allegiance to our flag - that doesn't make our flag in charge of our military, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is their Commander in Chief, dope.
Click to expand...

You said she was "in charge".  Define that.  

Does she give them orders?
Does she plan the mission?
Does she promote to higher ranks?
Is she held responsible for failure?


I'll wait.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "in charge".  That should settle it.
> 
> We pledge allegiance to our flag - that doesn't make our flag in charge of our military, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is their Commander in Chief, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said she was "in charge".  Define that.
> 
> Does she give them orders?
> Does she plan the mission?
> Does she promote to higher ranks?
> Is she held responsible for failure?
> 
> 
> I'll wait.
Click to expand...


She is their Commander in Chief. Simple. She no more plans their missions than Obama does. Her Prime Minister, and cabinet, hold responsibility for the military... however, the Queen holds the 'ultimate authority' over the use of HER military. Ask any British military member.... they serve their Queen.


----------



## CausingPAIN

Liability said:


> Back Stab | The Weekly Standard
> 
> Assholes like rderp still buy it lock, stock
> 
> and bile.



Gee.. I did not know this..
'Game Change': Sarah Palin Presidency 'Frightens' Former McCain Strategist Steve Schmidt

"Steve Schmidt, a former campaign strategist for John McCain, discussed HBO's "Game Change" on Monday, stating that the film was a "very accurate" depiction of the 2008 presidential campaign. Schmidt also candidly discussed his part in bringing Sarah Palin onto the Republican ticket."

Sarah, Please run for president we need you and I will Vote for you as I was wrong before. You are the only one that can fix our country!


----------



## Oldstyle

Sarah G said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Saint Palin of the Teaparty.  The entire teaparty is hateful, all they do is spew Obama hate.
> 
> She is an extremist christian wingnut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww, all they do is spew (Obama Hate)...and we see here on this board still today all you lefties spew about Bush is LOVE
> good grief..
> 
> remember folks, telling the truth or ANY criticism about Obama is HATE hate hate hate hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in spite of all that hate, he's still here and is on the road to reelection.
> 
> Palin crumbles and only does FOX interviews because she was criticized a little.
Click to expand...


Where would you expect him to "be"?  Unfortunately for you, Sarah...the reality is that Barry is not a very good President.  He shies away from making any of the tough calls like on how to fix our entitlements or submitting a real budget and points fingers at others for the shortcomings of HIS policies.

Palin on the other hand was great both as mayor of Wasilla and Governor of Alaska.  Does she know world history as well as I do?  No.  Does that make me better suited to be the President than her?  Again...no.  Henry Ford was once challenged as to his "intelligence".  His reply was that even though he didn't know the answers to the questions he was being asked...that he could hire a dozen men who did.  So was Henry Ford a failure as an executive because of his "lack" of supposed intelligence?  Hard to make that case.  Is Barack Obama a better President because of his supposed intelligence?  Again...hard to make that case.


----------



## CausingPAIN

Right! Sarah knows what to do as GOD has his hands in it, Pres. Obama acts playing the GOD game. But he know their is a real world to deal with. BTW. Sarah hand is to small to put that on it! But yes I will vote for her any day, to see what GOD can do for all of this mess, wait Sarah said ALL things are GODS works, so God needs to fix his work and why did he allow Pres. Obama be elected? Hmm. A GOD makes mistake? Gee. That is disapointing and a crappy job, I say! Were these instruction on her foot?


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is their Commander in Chief, dope.
> 
> 
> 
> You said she was "in charge".  Define that.
> 
> Does she give them orders?
> Does she plan the mission?
> Does she promote to higher ranks?
> Is she held responsible for failure?
> 
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is their Commander in Chief. Simple. She no more plans their missions than Obama does. Her Prime Minister, and cabinet, hold responsibility for the military... however, the Queen holds the 'ultimate authority' over the use of HER military. Ask any British military member.... they serve their Queen.
Click to expand...

I accept your apology.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said she was "in charge".  Define that.
> 
> Does she give them orders?
> Does she plan the mission?
> Does she promote to higher ranks?
> Is she held responsible for failure?
> 
> 
> I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is their Commander in Chief. Simple. She no more plans their missions than Obama does. Her Prime Minister, and cabinet, hold responsibility for the military... however, the Queen holds the 'ultimate authority' over the use of HER military. Ask any British military member.... they serve their Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I accept your apology.
Click to expand...


I accept your stupidity.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's clearly not what Palin had in mind, and it's clearly not what CG is trying to get away with by saying it is true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is the British monarch, at present Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, to whom members of the forces swear allegiance. *Under British constitutional law, the armed forces are subordinate to the Crown, however this power is qualified by the requirement for parliamentary consent to the maintaining of a standing army and Parliament's approval of taxation and supply of funds for the armed forces. Under the 1689 Bill of Rights no standing army may be maintained during time of peace without the consent of Parliament[5] and in modern times Parliament gives this consent every five years by passing an Armed Forces Act. Consistent with longstanding constitutional convention, the Prime Minister holds de facto authority over the use of the armed forces.[6] The armed forces are managed by the Defence Council of the Ministry of Defence, headed by the Secretary of State for Defence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
Click to expand...


First you have to prove that Palin, the real one, not the one in the movie, actually said it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I neither know nor care what Palin said. Fact is, rdean's thread is " Did Sarah Palin believe the Queen is in charge of the British Military?"
> 
> Fact is, the Queen is* in charge* of the British Military. *You keep saying she is not.... she is.* If someone is being 'dishonest', little man, it is you. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "in charge".  That should settle it.
> 
> We pledge allegiance to our flag - that doesn't make our flag in charge of our military, dope.
Click to expand...


By "In charge of the British military" I mean that all members of the military swear to obey the Queen personally, that she can actually counter any order given by the Prime Minister, or anyone else, and that authorization for any order is given in her name.


----------



## daveman

geauxtohell said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I am not going to try to talk you out of your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to make the case that Biden is an intelligent man, I'm willing to listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the point in that?  It would be more fruitful to try and convince you to like my music.
Click to expand...

So, you can't make the case?

Not at all surprising, really.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I am not going to try to talk you out of your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to make the case that Biden is an intelligent man, I'm willing to listen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another lie.
Click to expand...

You can't make the case either, huh?

Note for drooling idiot leftists:  "Being a liberal" is not proof of intelligence.

Sorry to burst your little rainbow bubbles.


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> Oh MY GAWD!  These right wingers believe that the Queen of England really does run the British government.  I'm shocked.



Who said that?

Oh, yeah.  Nobody.

Derp lies again.  Gasp.


----------



## Synthaholic

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First you have to prove that Palin, the real one, not the one in the movie, actually said it.
Click to expand...

No, actually I don't.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to make the case that Biden is an intelligent man, I'm willing to listen.
> 
> 
> 
> Another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't make the case either, huh?
> 
> Note for drooling idiot leftists:  "Being a liberal" is not proof of intelligence.
> 
> Sorry to burst your little rainbow bubbles.
Click to expand...

What would you accept as proof?  Academic accomplishments?  Life accomplishments?  Weekly Standard Seal Of Approval?


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Liability already covered that, dearie.  It's not what Palin meant, and you are dishonest if you claim she did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to prove that Palin, the real one, not the one in the movie, actually said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually I don't.
Click to expand...


?

Then this "discussion" would be over a line of fiction.

Is that what it's all about, Alfie?


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you have to prove that Palin, the real one, not the one in the movie, actually said it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Then this "discussion" would be over a line of fiction.
> 
> Is that what it's all about, Alfie?
Click to expand...

Only if you consider all sourced reporting to be fiction.  


Is this fiction because of the subject (Palin), or because of the reporters (Heilmann & Halperin), or because of the sources (Schmidt, R. Davis, Salter, Culvahouse, F. Davis, Wallace)?


----------



## Colin

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.
Click to expand...


So what's funny? The Queen IS CinC of the British armed forces, although the prime minister has the decision-making power over the deployment and disposition of British forces.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's funny? The Queen IS CinC of the British armed forces, although the prime minister has the decision-making power over the deployment and disposition of British forces.
Click to expand...


Which is what I said.... but... and do correct me if I'm wrong.... my understanding is that SHE is the 'ultimate authority' over HER armed forces. Is that correct? 

And... for the record... your Queen, and her Military... totally rock!


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Then this "discussion" would be over a line of fiction.
> 
> Is that what it's all about, Alfie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you consider all sourced reporting to be fiction.
> 
> 
> Is this fiction because of the subject (Palin), or because of the reporters (Heilmann & Halperin), or because of the sources (Schmidt, R. Davis, Salter, Culvahouse, F. Davis, Wallace)?
Click to expand...


All beside the point.  If it is fiction (regardless of the source) then it is still just fiction.

And if it's fiction, then the discussion IS over fiction.

If a biased source claims that a political figure (with whom they have problems or issues) said "X, Y & Z" does that necessarily mean that the political figure actually said it?


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's funny? The Queen IS CinC of the British armed forces, although the prime minister has the decision-making power over the deployment and disposition of British forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is what I said.... but... and do correct me if I'm wrong.... my understanding is that SHE is the 'ultimate authority' over HER armed forces. Is that correct?
> 
> And... for the record... your Queen, and her Military... totally rock!
Click to expand...


Yes. You are correct. The monarch is able to prevent any use of the military that would be deemed unconstitutional.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's funny? The Queen IS CinC of the British armed forces, although the prime minister has the decision-making power over the deployment and disposition of British forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what I said.... but... and do correct me if I'm wrong.... my understanding is that SHE is the 'ultimate authority' over HER armed forces. Is that correct?
> 
> And... for the record... your Queen, and her Military... totally rock!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You are correct. The monarch is able to prevent any use of the military that would be deemed unconstitutional.
Click to expand...


Interesting.... she can overrule her government on the use of military force. Americans, generally, are quite ignorant of how Britain, the Monarchy, and the Government functions... that much is very clear. I see Mr Cameron is visiting POTUS... that's nice for him. Obama hates y'all.... you know that, right? He has 'issue'.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what I said.... but... and do correct me if I'm wrong.... my understanding is that SHE is the 'ultimate authority' over HER armed forces. Is that correct?
> 
> And... for the record... your Queen, and her Military... totally rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are correct. The monarch is able to prevent any use of the military that would be deemed unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.... she can overrule her government on the use of military force. Americans, generally, are quite ignorant of how Britain, the Monarchy, and the Government functions... that much is very clear. I see Mr Cameron is visiting POTUS... that's nice for him. Obama hates y'all.... you know that, right? He has 'issue'.
Click to expand...


Lol! Yep. We know he does, but that's OK. We don't think much of him either.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are correct. The monarch is able to prevent any use of the military that would be deemed unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.... she can overrule her government on the use of military force. Americans, generally, are quite ignorant of how Britain, the Monarchy, and the Government functions... that much is very clear. I see Mr Cameron is visiting POTUS... that's nice for him. Obama hates y'all.... you know that, right? He has 'issue'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Yep. We know he does, but that's OK. We don't think much of him either.
Click to expand...


Yea, we (America as a country) tends to abuse that 'special relationship' much more than you (Britain as a country) do. I'm sorry about that. 

Damn, that's like the fourth apology I've made on this board in 2 days! I'm getting far too nice!


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.... she can overrule her government on the use of military force. Americans, generally, are quite ignorant of how Britain, the Monarchy, and the Government functions... that much is very clear. I see Mr Cameron is visiting POTUS... that's nice for him. Obama hates y'all.... you know that, right? He has 'issue'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Yep. We know he does, but that's OK. We don't think much of him either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, we (America as a country) tends to abuse that 'special relationship' much more than you (Britain as a country) do. I'm sorry about that.
> 
> Damn, that's like the fourth apology I've made on this board in 2 days! I'm getting far too nice!
Click to expand...


It's all good CG! What better bed mates could Obama have found than the French!


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Yep. We know he does, but that's OK. We don't think much of him either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we (America as a country) tends to abuse that 'special relationship' much more than you (Britain as a country) do. I'm sorry about that.
> 
> Damn, that's like the fourth apology I've made on this board in 2 days! I'm getting far too nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all good CG! What better bed mates could Obama have found than the French!
Click to expand...


----------



## Liability

One more apology in the next 12 hours and CG will close in on the record currently held by President Obama.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Then this "discussion" would be over a line of fiction.
> 
> Is that what it's all about, Alfie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if you consider all sourced reporting to be fiction.
> 
> 
> Is this fiction because of the subject (Palin), or because of the reporters (Heilmann & Halperin), or because of the sources (Schmidt, R. Davis, Salter, Culvahouse, F. Davis, Wallace)?
Click to expand...


It is fiction because it isn't true.


----------



## California Girl

Liability said:


> One more apology in the next 12 hours and CG will close in on the record currently held by President Obama.



How sweet that you pay so much attention to me.... what is not so sweet is your need to create alternative realities... but that's an issue for you to deal with.... or not.


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more apology in the next 12 hours and CG will close in on the record currently held by President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet that you pay so much attention to me.... what is not so sweet is your need to create alternative realities... but that's an issue for you to deal with.... or not.
Click to expand...


Speaking of alternative realities, you just spoke boat loads.

Sadly, it was about you -- unbeknownst to you.

There is a highly clinical piece of jargon defining you:

you are "nuts."

For your edification, you loon, YOU had just made a comment about how many apologies YOU had made.  All I did was extend the joke to make a topical reference to the frequency of the President's apologies.  (O' the Horror!.)

You, being a thin skinned petty shrew, of course took umbrage.

As I say.  You're nuts.


----------



## California Girl

Liability said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more apology in the next 12 hours and CG will close in on the record currently held by President Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet that you pay so much attention to me.... what is not so sweet is your need to create alternative realities... but that's an issue for you to deal with.... or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of alternative realities, you just spoke boat loads.
> 
> Sadly, it was about you -- unbeknownst to you.
> 
> There is a highly clinical piece of jargon defining you:
> 
> you are "nuts."
> 
> For your edification, you loon, YOU had just made a comment about how many apologies YOU had made.  All I did was extend the joke to make a topical reference to the frequency of the President's apologies.  (O' the Horror!.)
> 
> You, being a thin skinned petty shrew, of course took umbrage.
> 
> As I say.  You're nuts.
Click to expand...


Sweetie..... you've been ranting about me for weeks. You really expect me to differentiate between a genuine joke and another one of your stupid butthurt babby whines? I can't be arsed with it... and, since you can't take a joke from me... I fail to see why I should be expected to treat you differently. 

Moron.


----------



## Liability

California Girl said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet that you pay so much attention to me.... what is not so sweet is your need to create alternative realities... but that's an issue for you to deal with.... or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of alternative realities, you just spoke boat loads.
> 
> Sadly, it was about you -- unbeknownst to you.
> 
> There is a highly clinical piece of jargon defining you:
> 
> you are "nuts."
> 
> For your edification, you loon, YOU had just made a comment about how many apologies YOU had made.  All I did was extend the joke to make a topical reference to the frequency of the President's apologies.  (O' the Horror!.)
> 
> You, being a thin skinned petty shrew, of course took umbrage.
> 
> As I say.  You're nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetie..... you've been ranting about me for weeks. You really expect me to differentiate between a genuine joke and another one of your stupid butthurt babby whines? I can't be arsed with it... and, since you can't take a joke from me... I fail to see why I should be expected to treat you differently.
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


No, no, tool.  I have been engaged in some mocking of you for the ridiculously embarrassing thing you said.  

I don't expect a person of your intellectual prowess to even be able to recognize (nor a person of your "integrity" to be able to admit) how much of a fool you made of yourself.

I don't much care what you expect.

But yeah.  You are, as you just signed your post, a moron.  Good of you to finally pick up on that fact.


----------



## tinydancer

rdean said:


> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?



How stupid are you?

The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.

So how stupid are you little liberals?


----------



## tinydancer

whitehall said:


> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?



Why would you need to insult the Queen? No need for that.


----------



## tinydancer

And btw most heads of states rule the military.


----------



## Political Junky

tinydancer said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
Click to expand...

Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
>
*Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*


----------



## Synthaholic

Colin said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.... and.... Palin is right. The Queen is 'Commander in Chief' of the British Armed Forces. They swear allegiance to her, and their country, on entering the Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what's funny? The Queen IS CinC of the British armed forces, although the prime minister has the decision-making power over the deployment and disposition of British forces.
Click to expand...

What are Her Majesty's official duties regarding the defense of the United Kingdom?


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Then this "discussion" would be over a line of fiction.
> 
> Is that what it's all about, Alfie?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you consider all sourced reporting to be fiction.
> 
> 
> Is this fiction because of the subject (Palin), or because of the reporters (Heilmann & Halperin), or because of the sources (Schmidt, R. Davis, Salter, Culvahouse, F. Davis, Wallace)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All beside the point.  *If *it is fiction (regardless of the source) then it is still just fiction.
> 
> And *if *it's fiction, then the discussion IS over fiction.
> 
> *If *a biased source claims that a political figure (with whom they have problems or issues) said "X, Y & Z" does that necessarily mean that the political figure actually said it?
Click to expand...


That's a lot of 'ifs', Liability.

Is it your contention that the McCain/Palin campaign team conspired to lie to H&H to get back at Palin?


----------



## Synthaholic

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are correct. The monarch is able to prevent any use of the military that would be deemed unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.... she can overrule her government on the use of military force. Americans, generally, are quite ignorant of how Britain, the Monarchy, and the Government functions... that much is very clear. I see Mr Cameron is visiting POTUS... that's nice for him. Obama hates y'all.... you know that, right? He has 'issue'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Yep. We know he does, but that's OK. We don't think much of him either.
Click to expand...

The Irish love him.  I suspect the Brits do, also.


----------



## Synthaholic

Quantum Windbag said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Then this "discussion" would be over a line of fiction.
> 
> Is that what it's all about, Alfie?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you consider all sourced reporting to be fiction.
> 
> 
> Is this fiction because of the subject (Palin), or because of the reporters (Heilmann & Halperin), or because of the sources (Schmidt, R. Davis, Salter, Culvahouse, F. Davis, Wallace)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is fiction because it isn't true.
Click to expand...

Is this another case of you talking out your ass, or do you have some proof?


----------



## Synthaholic

Political Junky said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
Click to expand...


Thank you, PJ.

These Palinistas will jump through any hoop to try to excuse her ignorance.


----------



## Colin

Synthaholic said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's funny? The Queen IS CinC of the British armed forces, although the prime minister has the decision-making power over the deployment and disposition of British forces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are Her Majesty's official duties regarding the defense of the United Kingdom?
Click to expand...


Stop wriggling. You denied she was CinC. It's been explained to you several times so just admit you were wrong insted of looking for a nitpicking face saver.


----------



## Liability

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you consider all sourced reporting to be fiction.
> 
> 
> Is this fiction because of the subject (Palin), or because of the reporters (Heilmann & Halperin), or because of the sources (Schmidt, R. Davis, Salter, Culvahouse, F. Davis, Wallace)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All beside the point.  *If *it is fiction (regardless of the source) then it is still just fiction.
> 
> And *if *it's fiction, then the discussion IS over fiction.
> 
> *If *a biased source claims that a political figure (with whom they have problems or issues) said "X, Y & Z" does that necessarily mean that the political figure actually said it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lot of 'ifs', Liability.
> 
> Is it your contention that the McCain/Palin campaign team conspired to lie to H&H to get back at Palin?
Click to expand...


Is it my contention that self-serving politicos might have elected to spin some shit to suit their own petty agendas?

Yes.

I do consider that a very real possibility.


----------



## California Girl

Liability said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of alternative realities, you just spoke boat loads.
> 
> Sadly, it was about you -- unbeknownst to you.
> 
> There is a highly clinical piece of jargon defining you:
> 
> you are "nuts."
> 
> For your edification, you loon, YOU had just made a comment about how many apologies YOU had made.  All I did was extend the joke to make a topical reference to the frequency of the President's apologies.  (O' the Horror!.)
> 
> You, being a thin skinned petty shrew, of course took umbrage.
> 
> As I say.  You're nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie..... you've been ranting about me for weeks. You really expect me to differentiate between a genuine joke and another one of your stupid butthurt babby whines? I can't be arsed with it... and, since you can't take a joke from me... I fail to see why I should be expected to treat you differently.
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, no, tool.  I have been engaged in some mocking of you for the ridiculously embarrassing thing you said.
> 
> I don't expect a person of your intellectual prowess to even be able to recognize (nor a person of your "integrity" to be able to admit) how much of a fool you made of yourself.
> 
> I don't much care what you expect.
> 
> But yeah.  You are, as you just signed your post, a moron.  Good of you to finally pick up on that fact.
Click to expand...


You take this whole thing waaaaaay more seriously than I do.  

On topic: The Queen is actually the Commander in Chief of the British Armed Services, ergo, Palin - assuming she said it - was right. And Synthia remains an idiot.


----------



## Polk

Baruch Menachem said:


> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.



How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.


----------



## California Girl

Political Junky said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
Click to expand...


As I have already provided a link to wiki, I won't re-link but.... the Queen has the 'ultimate authority' over her armed forces. She can over ride the PM. 

The Commander in Chief of the British Armed Forces is the Queen.... this has also been confirmed by Colin... who actually served in the British Military. idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Polk said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.
Click to expand...


How very reliable.



Not.


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, PJ.
> 
> These Palinistas will jump through any hoop to try to excuse her ignorance.
Click to expand...


It is curious that you keep ignoring the link that confirms that the Queen can over ride the Prime Minister in the use of HER military. 

Why is that? Is it because it proves you are wrong?


----------



## Polk

California Girl said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> Not.
Click to expand...


So you think top Republican operatives are part of some vast conspiracy to destroy Palin?


----------



## California Girl

Polk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> Not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think top Republican operatives are part of some vast conspiracy to destroy Palin?
Click to expand...


Did I say that? No. I said that basing a movie on 'quotes from people who were in the room' does not necessarily make the script accurate.

I couldn't give a rat's ass about Palin... but I do find it funny that idiots mock her for something that she was actually correct about - assuming she said it. 

Tell me... do you still believe that Palin said she could see Russia from her house?


----------



## California Girl

As an interesting aside... earlier I sprinted out to grab a quick lunch with a couple of Brit Army buddies who will be heading to Afghanistan in the next couple of days... during lunch I asked them 'So, who exactly is your Commander in Chief'. 'The Queen' they both replied. 'Not the Prime Minster?' I asked. 'No, he can send us into combat, but the Queen is our CiC. Our allegiance is to her and our country.' 

Go figure.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Polk said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.
Click to expand...


Some other people who were also in the room are saying it didn't happen the way the movie depicts. That means that somebody is lying. Personally, I prefer to believe that the movie is a hatchet job than to believe that any group of people could be so incredibly stupid as to miss the fact that Palin didn't even know who won WWII.


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> As an interesting aside... earlier I sprinted out to grab a quick lunch with a couple of Brit Army buddies who will be heading to Afghanistan in the next couple of days... during lunch I asked them 'So, who exactly is your Commander in Chief'. 'The Queen' they both replied. 'Not the Prime Minster?' I asked. 'No, he can send us into combat, but the Queen is our CiC. Our allegiance is to her and our country.'
> 
> Go figure.



Impossible.  American liberals who have never served in the military of the UK (or the US, for that matter) have decreed that the Queen has nothing to do with the UK military.


----------



## rdean

What, precisely, is the Queen's job? There is not much she can do entirely at her own whim. Technically, she could dissolve Parliament to get rid of a Prime Minister she disliked, but it would provoke an unthinkable constitutional crisis if she tried. The great 19th-century journalist and constitutional scholar Walter Bagehot said the monarch had the prerogative "to be consulted, to encourage and to warn" the government of the day, but it is one Elizabeth II never exercises in public (unlike her opinionated son Charles). Yet she still derives power from her twin roles as head of state &#8212; the one who opens and dissolves Parliament, makes splashy visits abroad and hosts dinners for foreign leaders &#8212; and head of nation, a focus for British unity and identity, rewarder of excellence, a visible oasis of continuity in an accelerating world, even as Prime Ministers (she's had 10) come and go. A clutch of other* symbolic* roles &#8212; Head of the Commonwealth, Supreme Governor of the Church of England, chief of the armed forces &#8212; reinforce a peculiar kind of omnipresence in public life. 

What Does the Queen Do? - TIME


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> What, precisely, is the Queen's job? There is not much she can do entirely at her own whim. Technically, she could dissolve Parliament to get rid of a Prime Minister she disliked, but it would provoke an unthinkable constitutional crisis if she tried. The great 19th-century journalist and constitutional scholar Walter Bagehot said the monarch had the prerogative "to be consulted, to encourage and to warn" the government of the day, but it is one Elizabeth II never exercises in public (unlike her opinionated son Charles). Yet she still derives power from her twin roles as head of state  the one who opens and dissolves Parliament, makes splashy visits abroad and hosts dinners for foreign leaders  and head of nation, a focus for British unity and identity, rewarder of excellence, a visible oasis of continuity in an accelerating world, even as Prime Ministers (she's had 10) come and go. A clutch of other* symbolic* roles  Head of the Commonwealth, Supreme Governor of the Church of England, chief of the armed forces  reinforce a peculiar kind of omnipresence in public life.
> 
> What Does the Queen Do? - TIME



rderp is on the verge of figuring out what everybody else already knows.  A titular leader is not an actual leader.

(rderp thinks it's a reference to nipples.)


----------



## ginscpy

The USA military hassuckede raw-eggssinc eWW2


----------



## rdean

I can't believe the right wing is actually debating what the queen does.  Guess that makes them "MasterDebaters".


----------



## Liability

rdean said:


> I can't believe the right wing is actually debating what the queen does.  Guess that makes them "MasterDebaters".



the right wing isn't debating any such thing, dip shit.  You leftwing tools are.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rdean said:


> What, precisely, is the Queen's job? There is not much she can do entirely at her own whim. Technically, she could dissolve Parliament to get rid of a Prime Minister she disliked, but it would provoke an unthinkable constitutional crisis if she tried. The great 19th-century journalist and constitutional scholar Walter Bagehot said the monarch had the prerogative "to be consulted, to encourage and to warn" the government of the day, but it is one Elizabeth II never exercises in public (unlike her opinionated son Charles). Yet she still derives power from her twin roles as head of state  the one who opens and dissolves Parliament, makes splashy visits abroad and hosts dinners for foreign leaders  and head of nation, a focus for British unity and identity, rewarder of excellence, a visible oasis of continuity in an accelerating world, even as Prime Ministers (she's had 10) come and go. A clutch of other* symbolic* roles  Head of the Commonwealth, Supreme Governor of the Church of England, *chief of the armed forces*  reinforce a peculiar kind of omnipresence in public life.
> 
> What Does the Queen Do? - TIME



Does that mean Palin was right?


----------



## philsings33ss33

rdean said:


> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...

ZZZZZZZZZZz
Does the buckteeth messiah still think that there are 57 states? lol


----------



## Colin

rdean said:


> I can't believe the right wing is actually debating what the queen does.  Guess that makes them "MasterDebaters".



Whereas you're just a plain old wanker.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, PJ.
> 
> These Palinistas will jump through any hoop to try to excuse her ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is curious that you keep ignoring the link that confirms that the Queen can over ride the Prime Minister in the use of HER military.
> 
> Why is that? Is it because it proves you are wrong?
Click to expand...


Have you noticed how a worm will wriggle when it's on a hook?


----------



## California Girl

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an interesting aside... earlier I sprinted out to grab a quick lunch with a couple of Brit Army buddies who will be heading to Afghanistan in the next couple of days... during lunch I asked them 'So, who exactly is your Commander in Chief'. 'The Queen' they both replied. 'Not the Prime Minster?' I asked. 'No, he can send us into combat, but the Queen is our CiC. Our allegiance is to her and our country.'
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible.  American liberals who have never served in the military of the UK (or the US, for that matter) have decreed that the Queen has nothing to do with the UK military.
Click to expand...


I find British history really interesting... particularly the role of the monarchy through the ages. Most certainly I am not a Monarchist... and I am delighted that we are a Republic, but the British Monarchy does provide their country with a Head of State that remains constant... above the political fray... and the Queen is, in my opinion, a truly remarkable woman. She has devoted her life to the service of her nation. Sure, she is a wealthy woman... but the price of that wealth is that she has never had a life of her own. A high price to pay. She is 86 years old and works incredibly hard for her country. I only hope that her son makes as good a King has she has been a Queen. I doubt it. 

Seems to me that most Americans have absolutely no idea of the role of the Monarchy... they just rant about it.


----------



## California Girl

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, PJ.
> 
> These Palinistas will jump through any hoop to try to excuse her ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is curious that you keep ignoring the link that confirms that the Queen can over ride the Prime Minister in the use of HER military.
> 
> Why is that? Is it because it proves you are wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed how a worm will wriggle when it's on a hook?
Click to expand...


 Yea. I just don't get why certain posters will keep trying to 'prove' they're right, when they are wrong. When it comes to understanding this issue, you'd think that they would seek input from those who actually understand the British Military and Monarchy.... but no.


----------



## Colin

ginscpy said:


> The USA military hassuckede raw-eggssinc eWW2



Drunk in charge of a keyboard again ginsoak?


----------



## California Girl

So y'all know..... 3 Yorks (3rd Battalion of the Yorkshire Regiment) are heading out to Afghanistan imminently. Pray for their safe return. They're local to me... they're barracked in Warminster, not far from me. 

This Regiment recently lost 6 of their colleagues... on March 6. Brave boys.


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an interesting aside... earlier I sprinted out to grab a quick lunch with a couple of Brit Army buddies who will be heading to Afghanistan in the next couple of days... during lunch I asked them 'So, who exactly is your Commander in Chief'. 'The Queen' they both replied. 'Not the Prime Minster?' I asked. 'No, he can send us into combat, but the Queen is our CiC. Our allegiance is to her and our country.'
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible.  American liberals who have never served in the military of the UK (or the US, for that matter) have decreed that the Queen has nothing to do with the UK military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find British history really interesting... particularly the role of the monarchy through the ages. Most certainly I am not a Monarchist... and I am delighted that we are a Republic, but the British Monarchy does provide their country with a Head of State that remains constant... above the political fray... and the Queen is, in my opinion, a truly remarkable woman. She has devoted her life to the service of her nation. Sure, she is a wealthy woman... but the price of that wealth is that she has never had a life of her own. A high price to pay. She is 86 years old and works incredibly hard for her country. I only hope that her son makes as good a King has she has been a Queen. I doubt it.
> 
> Seems to me that most Americans have absolutely no idea of the role of the Monarchy... they just rant about it.
Click to expand...

But when liberals rant about something of which they haven't the first clue, it's authoritative.

Just ask 'em.


----------



## Truthmatters

Palin is a know nothing fool


----------



## California Girl

daveman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible.  American liberals who have never served in the military of the UK (or the US, for that matter) have decreed that the Queen has nothing to do with the UK military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find British history really interesting... particularly the role of the monarchy through the ages. Most certainly I am not a Monarchist... and I am delighted that we are a Republic, but the British Monarchy does provide their country with a Head of State that remains constant... above the political fray... and the Queen is, in my opinion, a truly remarkable woman. She has devoted her life to the service of her nation. Sure, she is a wealthy woman... but the price of that wealth is that she has never had a life of her own. A high price to pay. She is 86 years old and works incredibly hard for her country. I only hope that her son makes as good a King has she has been a Queen. I doubt it.
> 
> Seems to me that most Americans have absolutely no idea of the role of the Monarchy... they just rant about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But when liberals rant about something of which they haven't the first clue, it's authoritative.
> 
> Just ask 'em.
Click to expand...


Does appear to be the case.... although I figure some of them understand it - of course, they avoid this thread like the plague.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Palin is a know nothing fool



And yet... she was right about the Queen being the Commander in Chief of the British Military. Go figure.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Palin is a know nothing fool


And she's far more successful -- and happier -- than you'll ever be.

So what does that make you?


----------



## Polk

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some other people who were also in the room are saying it didn't happen the way the movie depicts. That means that somebody is lying. Personally, I prefer to believe that the movie is a hatchet job than to believe that any group of people could be so incredibly stupid as to miss the fact that Palin didn't even know who won WWII.
Click to expand...


Of course you're prefer to believe that, because the alternative is that you voted for a complete ignoramus. It's not exactly shocking Palin didn't know that, noting that she also thinks Africa is a country and doesn't know the name of a single newspaper.


----------



## Polk

Truthmatters said:


> Palin is a know nothing fool



That's an insult to those who know nothing.


----------



## daveman

Polk said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palin is a know nothing fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an insult to those who know nothing.
Click to expand...

So you take it personally, then.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it a hatchet job? The movie is based on quotes from people who were in the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other people who were also in the room are saying it didn't happen the way the movie depicts. That means that somebody is lying. Personally, I prefer to believe that the movie is a hatchet job than to believe that any group of people could be so incredibly stupid as to miss the fact that Palin didn't even know who won WWII.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you're prefer to believe that, because the alternative is that you voted for a complete ignoramus. It's not exactly shocking Palin didn't know that, noting that she also thinks Africa is a country and doesn't know the name of a single newspaper.
Click to expand...


I didn't vote for Obama, so I didn't vote for a complete ignoramus. Come to think of it, I didn't vote for McCain either. 

You really shouldn't make assumptions, despite the common interpretation, the only one that you make an ass out of is yourself.


----------



## Polk

Quantum Windbag said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some other people who were also in the room are saying it didn't happen the way the movie depicts. That means that somebody is lying. Personally, I prefer to believe that the movie is a hatchet job than to believe that any group of people could be so incredibly stupid as to miss the fact that Palin didn't even know who won WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're prefer to believe that, because the alternative is that you voted for a complete ignoramus. It's not exactly shocking Palin didn't know that, noting that she also thinks Africa is a country and doesn't know the name of a single newspaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama, so I didn't vote for a complete ignoramus. Come to think of it, I didn't vote for McCain either.
> 
> You really shouldn't make assumptions, despite the common interpretation, the only one that you make an ass out of is yourself.
Click to expand...


You're really still playing this game of trying to convince people you didn't vote for McCain/Palin? It's funny, if only because you think people actually buy it. Palin is the ignoramus, by the way. McCain just has mental problems (all kidding aside, his behavior screams PTSD).


----------



## California Girl

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're prefer to believe that, because the alternative is that you voted for a complete ignoramus. It's not exactly shocking Palin didn't know that, noting that she also thinks Africa is a country and doesn't know the name of a single newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama, so I didn't vote for a complete ignoramus. Come to think of it, I didn't vote for McCain either.
> 
> You really shouldn't make assumptions, despite the common interpretation, the only one that you make an ass out of is yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really still playing this game of trying to convince people you didn't vote for McCain/Palin? It's funny, if only because you think people actually buy it. Palin is the ignoramus, by the way. McCain just has mental problems (all kidding aside, his behavior screams PTSD).
Click to expand...


I buy it... I didn't vote for McCain either. It is only the partisan hacks that struggle with the concept that we don't all buy the bullshit. 

But... seriously.... fucking sick of you to mock McCain for his military service... I am not surprised that you do... generally, the left lack morals.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Polk said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you're prefer to believe that, because the alternative is that you voted for a complete ignoramus. It's not exactly shocking Palin didn't know that, noting that she also thinks Africa is a country and doesn't know the name of a single newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama, so I didn't vote for a complete ignoramus. Come to think of it, I didn't vote for McCain either.
> 
> You really shouldn't make assumptions, despite the common interpretation, the only one that you make an ass out of is yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're really still playing this game of trying to convince people you didn't vote for McCain/Palin? It's funny, if only because you think people actually buy it. Palin is the ignoramus, by the way. McCain just has mental problems (all kidding aside, his behavior screams PTSD).
Click to expand...


Do you have any idea how many candidates were on the 2008 presidential ballot? Just because you think there are only two parties does not mean everyone else is as ignorant.


----------



## ABikerSailor

California Girl said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> How very reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> Not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think top Republican operatives are part of some vast conspiracy to destroy Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say that? No. I said that basing a movie on 'quotes from people who were in the room' does not necessarily make the script accurate.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass about Palin... but I do find it funny that idiots mock her for something that she was actually correct about - assuming she said it.
> 
> Tell me... do you still believe that Palin said she could see Russia from her house?
Click to expand...


What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]

SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".


----------



## Liability

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think top Republican operatives are part of some vast conspiracy to destroy Palin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that? No. I said that basing a movie on 'quotes from people who were in the room' does not necessarily make the script accurate.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass about Palin... but I do find it funny that idiots mock her for something that she was actually correct about - assuming she said it.
> 
> Tell me... do you still believe that Palin said she could see Russia from her house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".
Click to expand...


And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?

Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.

If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think top Republican operatives are part of some vast conspiracy to destroy Palin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that? No. I said that basing a movie on 'quotes from people who were in the room' does not necessarily make the script accurate.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass about Palin... but I do find it funny that idiots mock her for something that she was actually correct about - assuming she said it.
> 
> Tell me... do you still believe that Palin said she could see Russia from her house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".
Click to expand...


I know. And she was correct, you can see Russia from part of Alaska. But, unsurprisingly, there are many on the left who believe she said she can see Russia from her house. Calling Palin stupid is fine.... but no so fine when she is smarter than the person calling her stupid. 

Fact also remains... she was right about the British Military... the Queen is their Commander in Chief.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that? No. I said that basing a movie on 'quotes from people who were in the room' does not necessarily make the script accurate.
> 
> I couldn't give a rat's ass about Palin... but I do find it funny that idiots mock her for something that she was actually correct about - assuming she said it.
> 
> Tell me... do you still believe that Palin said she could see Russia from her house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
Click to expand...


She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.


----------



## Liability

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....
> 
> Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
Click to expand...


Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.


----------



## Sallow

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....
> 
> Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
Click to expand...


She does!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x34G0h7R__Y]Who&#39;s Nailin Palin? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
Click to expand...


So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?


----------



## daveman

Sallow said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x34G0h7R__Y]Who's Nailin Palin? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Would you post a porn video that stars a Michele Obama lookalike?

No?

Well, then.


----------



## Liability

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?
Click to expand...


Absolutely.


----------



## Sallow

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
Click to expand...


No, what she was saying is that she was monitoring Russia's military movements.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5qB2OJVISc&feature=related]Sarah Palin ready to have war with Russia because she can see Russia from her Window - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What she DID say was that you can see Russia from the shore on Alaska.....
> 
> Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube
> 
> SNL parodied that into "you can see Russia from my house".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is it your contention that there is no part of Alaska from which one can see Russia?
> 
> Because, if that is your claim, you are mistaken.
> 
> If that is not your claim, then the raucous mockery of Sarah's statement was simply dishonest.   Well, based on dishonesty or ignorance, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
Click to expand...


The mayor of El Paso TX has foreign experience, as do all the governors, and mayors, along both the Mexican and Canadian border. Would you think it strange if they commented about how close they are to that country if they were asked a question similar to the one Palin was asked? I didn't find it strange when the Democratic mayor of El Paso commented that it takes 10 minutes for him to walk to the mayor's office in Juarez when someone asked him what he knows about Mexican politics.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?
Click to expand...


Um, yes. Just like the state of California and the city of San Diego is.


----------



## CausingPAIN

MSNBC Interviews Clueless Sarah Palin Supporters At Book Signing..THE CLUELESS!

09'
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXKuDYvM6Wk&feature=related]MSNBC Interviews Clueless Sarah Palin Supporters At Book Signing - YouTube[/ame]
As for the people that keep on defending  Sarah. Clueless, Then! and Now!, the problem is it's painful to be shown as her supports, and stupid Losers on top BTW, And you don't know that to start fools AKA: Sarahs Fools and bring on the entertainment too. Reading the post by Sarahs Fools expose your limitations on moving forward in politic's or in life suckers and send her a direct buck or two! And how is the bus ride to nowhere going as was she not going to educate herself? She gave up fast on that. What a winner!


----------



## California Girl

CausingPAIN said:


> MSNBC Interviews Clueless Sarah Palin Supporters At Book Signing..THE CLUELESS!
> 
> 09'
> MSNBC Interviews Clueless Sarah Palin Supporters At Book Signing - YouTube
> As for the people that keep on defending  Sarah. Clueless, Then! and Now!, the problem is it's painful to be shown as her supports, and stupid Losers on top BTW, And you don't know that to start fools AKA: Sarahs Fools and bring on the entertainment too. Reading the post by Sarahs Fools expose your limitations on moving forward in politic's or in life suckers and send her a direct buck or two! And how is the bus ride to nowhere going as was she not going to educate herself? She gave up fast on that. What a winner!



Who do you think is 'defending' Palin? Accuracy is accuracy... no matter who says it. Palin was correct. Pointing that out is not 'defending' her... it is defending accuracy. 

I see where you got your username... stupidity is painful to see. So, yea, you are causing pain. I'm surprised that you are proud to be stupid though.


----------



## California Girl

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, yes. Just like the state of California and the city of San Diego is.
Click to expand...


I am outraged.

By the utter idiocy of the GayBikerBoy.


----------



## Liability

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was trying to use that comment to try to prove she's got foreign experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?
Click to expand...


NEW YORK JOINS QUEBEC IN A PACT ON ACID RAIN FALLOUT - NYTimes.com

Check out the DATE, ABS.


----------



## facultyandstaff




----------



## ABikerSailor

Liability said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she addressed that (in a slip shod fashion) by noting that the STATE of Alaska engaged in negotiations with both Canada and Russia.  Which, by the way, is also true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NEW YORK JOINS QUEBEC IN A PACT ON ACID RAIN FALLOUT - NYTimes.com
> 
> Check out the DATE, ABS.
Click to expand...


Yeah...........I know..........7 days after I showed up in boot camp.

I served 20 years and retired in 2002.

Your point from 1982 is?


----------



## CausingPAIN

Can someone please help, with a list of Sarahs five greatest agreement or treaties (if she could) and meetings with foreign countries other than Canada and Russia? And screw the Karzai meeting it was show and crap 08, on any policy to claim any experience? Before the end of her 2.5 years as Alaska crap governor of did nothing. As was not 1.2 years of that spent on the McCain loss and figuring out how to profit from fame before she bailed out on Alaskans? As I look over the web there are none to find and read? Could Sarah be referring to sitting on the gas board with business and flying under Federal rules on what can or not be done?  How is that dealing directly with a government from a foreign land and forming an agreement for/in government for the people? Did she like go to china and cut a deal that would be both business and government as they are the same. No? I want to learn!


----------



## CausingPAIN

Sarah Palin on Energy Policy, Oil, and Energy Independence !!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYwjeosRpJk&feature=player_embedded"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYwjeosRpJk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]



Still wrong the Major Arab country cost per barrel of oil to produce with no regulation is $1.50 that&#8217;s right 150 penny&#8217;s per 55 gal. barrel. And loaded on the ship headed somewhere in this worlds market BTW. I don&#8217;t think it cost anywhere near this price level for America or Canada to produce. So the big oil company will still chase the bucks they can make and import oil  from Asia, Mexico and South America. As profit&#8217;s to share holders run the show, as like the America share holders fuck themselves (but do get their gas for less when the profit check comes in BTW) and I and you are paying for this anal ride!  


&#8220;The Alaska Gasline Inducement Act (AGIA) was enacted into state law in 2007. AGIA is intended to expedite the development of an Alaska natural gas pipeline through the establishment of mutual commitments and responsibilities between the AGIA licensee and the State of Alaska. TransCanada was awarded the AGIA license in December 2008, and in June 2009 ExxonMobil joined TransCanada and together form the Alaska Pipeline Project.&#8221; Alaska Pipeline Project - Publications

Sarah Palin, AGIA and TransCanada.. (That Gov. Palin awarding a contract to a private company) 
How is sitting on a panel to determine what private corporations get the money/contract.
Governor Sarah Palin signed a bill to award the Alaskan Pipeline contract exclusively to TransCanada.
Gee I can sign my name too!
So was this a Government to Government negotiations experience? Hmm?.. You make the call!

&#8220;Alaska lawmakers are not so keen on the idea anymore. From Alaska Dispatch, February 4, 2011:

House GOP leaders say the state should bail on the proposed Alaska natural gas line project by mid-July if pipeline backers can't prove that it is economically viable.

House Bill 142, introduced Friday by House Speaker Mike Chenault and four other key Republicans, seeks a way out of the contractual agreement put in place between the state and TransCanada under the Alaska Gasline Inducement Act. AGIA obligates the state to reimburse TransCanada up to $500 million for pre-construction studies and other work on the project, which envisions a large-diameter pipeline from the North Slope to either Valdez or Canada or possibly both.&#8221;
Great Business savvy Sarah. You can run the show!


----------



## Liability

ABikerSailor said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the state of Alaska is authorized to enter into contracts with foreign countries with no approval from the federal government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK JOINS QUEBEC IN A PACT ON ACID RAIN FALLOUT - NYTimes.com
> 
> Check out the DATE, ABS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah...........I know..........7 days after I showed up in boot camp.
> 
> I served 20 years and retired in 2002.
> 
> Your point from 1982 is?
Click to expand...


That the ability of a STATE (in this case, New York State) to enter into compacts and agreements with other international entities (in this case, a province of another nation) is of long standing.

New York has also entered into TREATIES with various American Indian tribes.

You had asked.  I have answered.


----------



## tinydancer

Political Junky said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
Click to expand...


* Commander-in-chief of the British Armed Forces
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Commander-In-Chief of the
British Armed Forces



The Commander-in-chief of the British Armed Forces is the ultimate and overall head of the United Kingdoms Armed Forces; as well as the nations highest military rank.

 As the Armed Forces are subordinate only to the British Crown; the British Monarch (HM Queen Elizabeth II) holds the title.

 The Queen has the ultimate authority of the Armed Forces; to prevent their unconstitutional usage, as well as the figure to whom all members swear an oath of allegiance. 

The Prime Minister and Cabinet conduct the day-to-day regulation and placement of the armed forces, however; the power to control and regulate them still fall under the Crowns personal prerogative. The title is at the pinnacle of the Command Structure of the Armed Forces.*

She's the boss. I think ultimate authority sums it up quite well.

Commander-in-chief of the British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## California Girl

tinydancer said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * Commander-in-chief of the British Armed Forces
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> Commander-In-Chief of the
> British Armed Forces
> 
> 
> 
> The Commander-in-chief of the British Armed Forces is the ultimate and overall head of the United Kingdoms Armed Forces; as well as the nations highest military rank.
> 
> As the Armed Forces are subordinate only to the British Crown; the British Monarch (HM Queen Elizabeth II) holds the title.
> 
> The Queen has the ultimate authority of the Armed Forces; to prevent their unconstitutional usage, as well as the figure to whom all members swear an oath of allegiance.
> 
> The Prime Minister and Cabinet conduct the day-to-day regulation and placement of the armed forces, however; the power to control and regulate them still fall under the Crowns personal prerogative. The title is at the pinnacle of the Command Structure of the Armed Forces.*
> 
> She's the boss. I think ultimate authority sums it up quite well.
> 
> Commander-in-chief of the British Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


I posted similar a while ago. Some posters apparently can't cope with the fact that Palin was correct.

Just this morning, on the BBC, they called the Queen the Commander In Chief of the British Armed Forces. So, the BBC knows.


----------



## California Girl

Political Junky said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you?
> 
> The Queen commands the troops. Our Governor General the GG commands our troops.
> 
> So how stupid are you little liberals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Although the Commander-in-Chief of the British Armed Forces is legally the Sovereign, under constitutional practice the Prime Minister, with the Secretary of State for Defence whom he may appoint or dismiss, holds power over the deployment and disposition of British forces, and the declaration of war. The Prime Minister can authorise, but not directly order, the use of Britain's nuclear weapons and t*he Prime Minister is hence a Commander-in-Chief in all but name.*
> Prime Minister of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> >
> *Which would explain why we saw Churchill, FDR, and Stalin together during WW2, but the King was not among them.*
Click to expand...


In the UK, after the General Election, the Monarch requests the majority party to form a government. It is at the behest of the Monarch that the government is formed. The Monarch listens to his/her people, and requests a government be formed according to the wishes of the people. Ergo, the Prime Minister serves as a representative of the Monarch.... hence, Churchill would represent the Monarch of his day, just as Cameron represents the Queen.

Idiot.


----------



## Warrior102

Zoom said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are treating a hatchet job by some Obama water carriers as the truth about her understanding of issues?   What Hollywood and rdean think of as real, and truth seem to be in opposition most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that former beauty queen, failed espn reporter, Sarah palin would have been a great VP or better yet, a great nominee in 2012 for the presidency of the United States?
> 
> Seriously, can you say this with a straight face?
Click to expand...


Can you say Joe Biden with a straight face? 
That fucker is dumber than Tim Kaine.


----------



## Polk

California Girl said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't vote for Obama, so I didn't vote for a complete ignoramus. Come to think of it, I didn't vote for McCain either.
> 
> You really shouldn't make assumptions, despite the common interpretation, the only one that you make an ass out of is yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really still playing this game of trying to convince people you didn't vote for McCain/Palin? It's funny, if only because you think people actually buy it. Palin is the ignoramus, by the way. McCain just has mental problems (all kidding aside, his behavior screams PTSD).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I buy it... I didn't vote for McCain either. It is only the partisan hacks that struggle with the concept that we don't all buy the bullshit.
> 
> But... seriously.... fucking sick of you to mock McCain for his military service... I am not surprised that you do... generally, the left lack morals.
Click to expand...


I'm not mocking his service. I'm commenting on his clear mental disability. The erratic behavior, wild mood swings, hyperaggression. They're all signs.


----------



## California Girl

Polk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really still playing this game of trying to convince people you didn't vote for McCain/Palin? It's funny, if only because you think people actually buy it. Palin is the ignoramus, by the way. McCain just has mental problems (all kidding aside, his behavior screams PTSD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy it... I didn't vote for McCain either. It is only the partisan hacks that struggle with the concept that we don't all buy the bullshit.
> 
> But... seriously.... fucking sick of you to mock McCain for his military service... I am not surprised that you do... generally, the left lack morals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not mocking his service. I'm commenting on his clear mental disability. The erratic behavior, wild mood swings, hyperaggression. They're all signs.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize you were qualified to diagnose PTSD. My bad.

But.... while we're playing mental health professionals.... your posts clearly mark you out as a total idiot. So, clearly, you are.


----------



## rdean

I think the first book she "wrote" was amazing:  "Going Rouge by Lynn Vincent".


----------



## Political Junky

CausingPAIN said:


> MSNBC Interviews Clueless Sarah Palin Supporters At Book Signing..THE CLUELESS!
> 
> 09'
> MSNBC Interviews Clueless Sarah Palin Supporters At Book Signing - YouTube
> As for the people that keep on defending  Sarah. Clueless, Then! and Now!, the problem is it's painful to be shown as her supports, and stupid Losers on top BTW, And you don't know that to start fools AKA: Sarahs Fools and bring on the entertainment too. Reading the post by Sarahs Fools expose your limitations on moving forward in politic's or in life suckers and send her a direct buck or two! And how is the bus ride to nowhere going as was she not going to educate herself? She gave up fast on that. What a winner!


OMG, great video from You-Tube. Those two had to really stretch to support Palin after it was pointed out that she supported the bail-out.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rdean said:


> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?



Game Change - Nice source dude.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stephanie said:


> Oh brother..
> 
> I suppose they will have the line, she could see Russia from her porch too..



They did; that shows how credible the movie is.


----------



## Political Junky

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
Click to expand...

Did McCain or Palin sue the film for lying about them?


----------



## Political Junky

Political Junky said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did McCain or Palin sue the film for lying about them?
Click to expand...

Steve Schmidt and Nicolle Wallace both say that the film was accurate. So much so that Nicolle didn't vote for McCain.


----------



## MeBelle

Political Junky said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did McCain or Palin sue the film for lying about them?
Click to expand...


Doubtful. But you never know...
Just like nobody sues Michael Moore for his opine 'movies'.

Pesky First Amendment and all


----------



## Ghost_Tracker

Something else that I think really has to be looked at in a serious way - 

This person graduated high school without knowing these things.  
"Who won World War II?"  Okay, we don't know if that really happened.

But the Failure to know about the Korean War and stating that North Korea is an "ally" is documented.  And face it, the "trail" goes on and on from there.

The time for charismatic people to "charm" their way through school clearly has to end, i.m.o.  Face it, it REALLY happened, we just came within a hair's breadth of having somebody as the President of the United States of America and Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces who isn't aware that Africa is a continent.  It's the schools' responsibility to Fail students who are failing.  She should have been left back; instead, the Homecoming Queen was patted on the back and told to keep smiling and look pretty.  
Maybe it's actually the Educational System that failed her, by not being willing to admit that this person has a learning deficit and/or was not learning what she was supposed to be - what every single one of her classmates must have been learning.

Again - face it - you don't graduate high school not knowing that Africa is a continent unless something untoward and unethical is going on.  But I wouldn't be surprised if her high school's football team won the championship that year.  

"Everybody run - the Home-coming Queen has got a gun."

P.S. - One thing I'll say in her defense though - and i.m.o. this is another educational failure because it should have been obvious but was apparently not caught by the media - 

Couric asked her to name a newspaper which they put in front of her in the morning.
That - obviously - is a different thing from not being able to name a single newspaper at all.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Political Junky said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did McCain or Palin sue the film for lying about them?
Click to expand...


Whether someone gets sued or not; that's your standard for a lie? Pathetic.


----------



## daveman

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Did McCain or Palin sue the film for lying about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether someone gets sued or not; that's your standard for a lie? Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Remember, facts aren't truly facts unless the Dem special interest group, the Trial Lawyer's Association, has made some money from it.


----------



## Dot Com

sarah who?


----------



## Katzndogz

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
Click to expand...


Seriously.  I have spoken to democrats who believe that Game Change is a documentary taken from actual transcripts.   There are democrats who sincerely believe that Sarah Palin said she could see Russia from her house.   The only reason Tina Fey said it is because Palin said it first.


----------



## Katzndogz

Political Junky said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did McCain or Palin sue the film for lying about them?
Click to expand...


The film never made any claim other than it was a fictionalization.  In other words wishful thinking of the way they would rather it had been.   

That democrats believe it, after being told it was a fictionalization is astounding.   Many do, I know some.

The stupidity of the average democrat should be a matter of concern for everyone.   It wasn't so bad when they were out proving the existence of Bigfoot, or that the whole Royal Family of Britian are really extra terrestial lizard people.   Now they want to make national policy and that's dangerous.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Katzndogz said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching "Game Change" and she told Woody that she would support John with his working with the "Queen".
> 
> She didn't know what the "Fed" is.
> 
> She thought Iraq attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> Is this movie for real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.  I have spoken to democrats who believe that Game Change is a documentary taken from actual transcripts.   There are democrats who sincerely believe that Sarah Palin said she could see Russia from her house.   The only reason Tina Fey said it is because Palin said it first.
Click to expand...


The part about being able to see Russia from her house was written by the crew at SNL.

However..................................

She DID say that you can see Russia from land in Alaska................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]

And, as far as Game Change being fiction?  Why is it that the 2 main characters in it are also the same people that helped with the film?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game Change - Nice source dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.  I have spoken to democrats who believe that Game Change is a documentary taken from actual transcripts.   There are democrats who sincerely believe that Sarah Palin said she could see Russia from her house.   The only reason Tina Fey said it is because Palin said it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The part about being able to see Russia from her house was written by the crew at SNL.
> 
> However..................................
> 
> She DID say that you can see Russia from land in Alaska................
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw"]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> And, as far as Game Change being fiction?  Why is it that the 2 main characters in it are also the same people that helped with the film?
Click to expand...


You can.


----------



## Political Junky

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.  I have spoken to democrats who believe that Game Change is a documentary taken from actual transcripts.   There are democrats who sincerely believe that Sarah Palin said she could see Russia from her house.   The only reason Tina Fey said it is because Palin said it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part about being able to see Russia from her house was written by the crew at SNL.
> 
> However..................................
> 
> She DID say that you can see Russia from land in Alaska................
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGSJCDw3ZBw"]Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska [ame=http://www.RightFace.us]Right Face! - Taking Back America[/ame] - YouTube[/url]
> 
> And, as far as Game Change being fiction?  Why is it that the 2 main characters in it are also the same people that helped with the film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can.
Click to expand...

Yes, she said that in answer to a question about her international knowledge.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Political Junky said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part about being able to see Russia from her house was written by the crew at SNL.
> 
> However..................................
> 
> She DID say that you can see Russia from land in Alaska................
> 
> Sarah Palin - You Can See Russia From Alaska [ame=http://www.RightFace.us]Right Face! - Taking Back America - YouTube[/url]
> 
> And, as far as Game Change being fiction?  Why is it that the 2 main characters in it are also the same people that helped with the film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, she said that in answer to a question about her international knowledge.
Click to expand...


Believe it or not, I think that actually proves how stupid you are. I grew up in the largest city on the US/Mexico border, where it is possible to walk from the city hall of my home town to the city hall of a city in another country in ten minutes. I happen to think being able to see another country, and having to deal with the every day hassles that come from the routine interaction between countries is a better indication of international experience than anything Obama offered. 

Turns out that Obama is doing such a bang up job at pissing people off left and right that Palin couldn't possibly have made things worse.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quantum Windbag said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she said that in answer to a question about her international knowledge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I think that actually proves how stupid you are. I grew up in the largest city on the US/Mexico border, where it is possible to walk from the city hall of my home town to the city hall of a city in another country in ten minutes. I happen to think being able to see another country, and having to deal with the every day hassles that come from the routine interaction between countries is a better indication of international experience than anything Obama offered.
> 
> Turns out that Obama is doing such a bang up job at pissing people off left and right that Palin couldn't possibly have made things worse.
Click to expand...


So, how much interaction do you think happens between the people of Alaska and the people of Russia?  

And...........remember..........you can't walk across the Bering Strait.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ABikerSailor said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she said that in answer to a question about her international knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I think that actually proves how stupid you are. I grew up in the largest city on the US/Mexico border, where it is possible to walk from the city hall of my home town to the city hall of a city in another country in ten minutes. I happen to think being able to see another country, and having to deal with the every day hassles that come from the routine interaction between countries is a better indication of international experience than anything Obama offered.
> 
> Turns out that Obama is doing such a bang up job at pissing people off left and right that Palin couldn't possibly have made things worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, how much interaction do you think happens between the people of Alaska and the people of Russia?
> 
> And...........remember..........you can't walk across the Bering Strait.
Click to expand...


How did the Indians get here if you can't walk across it?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I think that actually proves how stupid you are. I grew up in the largest city on the US/Mexico border, where it is possible to walk from the city hall of my home town to the city hall of a city in another country in ten minutes. I happen to think being able to see another country, and having to deal with the every day hassles that come from the routine interaction between countries is a better indication of international experience than anything Obama offered.
> 
> Turns out that Obama is doing such a bang up job at pissing people off left and right that Palin couldn't possibly have made things worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much interaction do you think happens between the people of Alaska and the people of Russia?
> 
> And...........remember..........you can't walk across the Bering Strait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the Indians get here if you can't walk across it?
Click to expand...


They walked across on the ice shelf several thousand years ago.  And, tell me exactly where currently there is a way to walk across the Bering Strait.  Matter of fact, see if you can find any time in the past 200 years (the age of this country) when you could walk across.

You can't.


----------



## Billo_Really

On President Bush's first trip to Great Britain, before his meeting with Tony Blair ended, Blair asked Bush if he _"...would like to see the English Channel?"_

Bush replied, _"No thanks!  I got cable."_


----------



## The_Lone_Troll

uscitizen said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Queen believe Sara Palin would have been in charge of the American military if she won the election?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm Palin was running for VICE president.
> 
> The president IS however commander and Chief of our military.
Click to expand...


I dont understand the americans.

Once upon a day, you used to vote Harvard professors as President, recently you've had B movie actors, peanut farmers, puppets of the oil industry, sons of puppets of the oil industry and token blacks, and you nearly had a Hockey Mom.

WTF happened?  Did you run out of Harvard professors?


----------

